# Avalung retrofit???



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

Okay, I may be going against the crowd here, but the BD packs SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Has anyone retrofitted their ski pack with an Avalung? http://www.skiingthebackcountry.com/Converted_Avalung_Backpack.php 
Did it get in the way when climbing? Has it been damaged while skiing or when in the back of your truck? 
Alright the BD packs may not suck, but they are poorly built in comparison to some of the other ski packs.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Seems like basically a good idea. I'd be more worried about the zip ties crushing/pinching the tube that having it ripped off.

I agree that I don't want it confined to one pack or have to deal with the loose one.


----------



## SkaFreak (May 27, 2009)

I have seen a few other people do conversions using zip ties and they have all been pretty happy with the end result. The tubes on the avalungs are pretty solid and I doubt there would be much concern with the zip ties crushing it. I might put a drop of a plastic safe glue on the zip tie after you get it in place and trimmed to prevent it from accidentally tightening in some freak case. As for back of the truck, as long as you remember to treat the pack with a bit of care like you would a normal avalung, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Burns (Feb 16, 2008)

OK so not to be a ahole here but why reto and hope something works when you can just buy one of these. Same thing is it not? AvaLung II - Avalung - Black Diamond Equipment, Ltd.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I believe that is the device folks are wanting to connect to a pack, so as not to have one more thing to strap on independently. Not sure what upgrades the II has that the original may be lacking.


----------



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

Burns - Dave is right, that is what I would like to retrofit to my pack (did you not click on the link and watch the video).

Dave - I am not sure what the differences are either???


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

Retro with duct tape is what I did the first day after buying the new independent Avalung (when they first went away from that lame vest)

it took one trip in the BC to experience what a pain in the ass it was to layer up layer down and deal with your beacon also! wish I would have pattend that shit way back when

cut off all straps and leave a little bit of strap by the mouth piece for a taping point (also this eliminates any extension problems with mouth piece)

do another tape point halfway down above or below the intake valve 

and another one under arm near elbow on the shoulder strap directing the exhaust tube behind you! 4 years and no problems! maybe a re-tape job last year!

Besides holding it more securely than zip ties duct tape is much cooler!


----------



## BTK. (Mar 19, 2008)

Why does it have to be an avalung? is there something in the breathing device special from using a tube? I can understand the need to keep snow out while you ski and all. but is the idea to breath air around you and exhale into the tube putting co2 behind you?

Thanks


----------

